# magic knot



## ruth piercy

well i have used the magic knot and i think it is the best BUT i haven't washed it as yet has any one of you beautiful ladies or men washed it after doing it i showed a lady who teaches knitting how to do the knot and you can't see where i have done the knot in my knitting but she wasn't impressed with it anyway i was just wondering about the washing of the knot hope to get some feed back thank-you so much.


----------



## flginny

ruth piercy said:


> well i have used the magic knot and i think it is the best BUT i haven't washed it as yet has any one of you beautiful ladies or men washed it after doing it i showed a lady who teaches knitting how to do the knot and you can't see where i have done the knot in my knitting but she wasn't impressed with it anyway i was just wondering about the washing of the knot hope to get some feed back thank-you so much.


I have just begun to use the magic knot, so I haven't, yet, washed it. However, if you do this correctly you CANNOT pull it apart. I'm guessing that this, as with most knots, will be even stronger wet! Just try to take apart a knot swollen with water!

I will still use the spit splice when I can, but right now I'm knitting an open mesh like fabric with corn fiber. I'm so glad I can use the magic knot with this, because I don't think I could hide tails nearly as well as this knot just disappears.

The magic knot is going to make lace knitting so much easier!

Virginia


----------



## Dowager

O.K. I'll bite. What is the "Magic knot" and how do you do it?


----------



## flginny

Dowager said:


> O.K. I'll bite. What is the "Magic knot" and how do you do it?


Here is a video:






I had to practice. It has to be JUST so or the yarn will pull apart after you trim the tails, even if it seemed to hold while they were on. Done correctly, though, it will NOT come apart, no matter how hard you pull!

I had to sit with my pieces of yarn in front of the video and do it step by step with the video. THEN, when I thought I had it, I still had to practice, because if you do any step incorrectly, you're asking for a disaster.

It is well worth the trouble of learning for me...... and once you've got it, it really DOES hold!

Virginia


----------



## cabingirl2006

I'm with Dowager what is this and how is it done


----------



## Dowager

I have no speakers on my computer, so watching a video isn't much help as I have no sound, just pictures.


----------



## Redhatchris

Dowager said:


> I have no speakers on my computer, so watching a video isn't much help as I have no sound, just pictures.


Look on Ebay, you can buy a pair for UNDER $10. Well worth the investment. You just plug them in.
The tutorial on Magic knot is pretty self expanatory in pictures alone. You just lay the two ends in opposite directions and begin by putting one end under the other yarn, bringing it over both yarns and pulling it thru the loop, pull knot tight. repeat on other end. Pull on the two lenghts of yarn coming from the ball/work until the knots come together. 
I am going to my knitting group in half an hour and I can't wait to show them this. Best of luck


----------



## galaxycraft

Dowager said:


> I have no speakers on my computer, so watching a video isn't much help as I have no sound, just pictures.


When I purchased my new computer, it didn't come with speakers either.
I went and bought a pair of headsets and just plug them into the port.


----------



## Redhatchris

galaxycraft said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no speakers on my computer, so watching a video isn't much help as I have no sound, just pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> When I purchased my new computer, it didn't come with speakers either.
> I went and bought a pair of headsets and just plug them into the port.
Click to expand...

BRILLIANT!!!! I never would have thought of that. Thank you. :thumbup: :!:


----------



## JanieSue

I like the magic knot alot. I just used it in ribbing on a vest edge and you couldn't see it at all. I think it will hold ok, when washed. I was almost out of yarn and had to join a piece to finish the vest or order another hank. I think it is the best join. I used Russian join but I got a bump with it.


----------



## msusanc

I just tried the magic knot last week. At first I was apprehensive, because it certainly wasn't "invisible" on my worsted Wool of the Andes Knitpicks yarn. But when I actually knitted it in -- well, very hard to see, much less find. And I did do the pull test before knitting -- it seemed like it would never come apart. 

I, too! Had to watch the video and work right along with it to "get it".


----------



## flginny

Perhaps my little drawings will help to explain the magic loop. Please keep in mind it is designed to work WITH the video, and should help, especially, if you you have no sound.

I have decided I can make better drawings, so I've deleted my attachment and will repost it in a few minutes. Sorry. OKAY!

Here is the best I can do. Notice that the TWO attachments work together.

Virginia


----------



## yarnwithcats

My daughter just hand washed a magic knot. She doesn't hand wash gently. My delicate cycle on my washer is gentler. The magic knot held. It's drying right now.


----------



## galaxycraft

Redhatchris said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no speakers on my computer, so watching a video isn't much help as I have no sound, just pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> When I purchased my new computer, it didn't come with speakers either.
> I went and bought a pair of headsets and just plug them into the port.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRILLIANT!!!! I never would have thought of that. Thank you. :thumbup: :!:
Click to expand...

Just make sure that the plug-in is small enough for the computer port.
I bought mine at Radio Shack....a two pack... 1 set was the full size over the head set and the other is the little ear plug type.
I don't quite remember the price...ah...somewhere around $25.
Just ask to make sure it will work for the computer...the plug-in part should be a small circumference with a bit of length to it.


----------



## Grammax8

Thanks for the posting. Will try with my next project.


----------



## Kat Grau

Great video and love it, it works!!! And no hanging tails, wonderful!! Many thanks


----------



## JLEIGH

I read about the Magic knot here on the Forum and could hardly wait to try it out! It looks beautiful... hasn't been washed yet, but I certainly have high hopes!


----------



## chrisdeitchley

I, too, like the magic knot. I watched the video over and over and painstakingly drew diagrams to help me remember when I finally "Saw" what she is doing.... and I think it can be described in a simple manner:
Imagine, for ease of description, you are joining a red yarn and a white yarn. 
1. Take the end of the red yarn and tie it once AROUND the white yarn about 6 inches from the end of the white yarn. Pull tight.
2. Take the end of the white yarn and tie it AROUND the red yarn, again about 6 inches up. Pull tight.
3. REMEMBER: You are not tying the red and white yarns TOGETHER. You are tying one color AROUND the other.
4. Pull the strands of yarn attached to the knitting and the other attached to the new ball of yarn until the knots slide together tightly. Trim ends close to knots.


----------



## flginny

flginny said:


> Perhaps my little drawings will help to explain the magic loop. Please keep in mind it is designed to work WITH the video, and should help, especially, if you you have no sound.
> 
> I have decided I can make better drawings, so I've deleted my attachment and will repost it in a few minutes. Sorry. OKAY!
> 
> Here is the best I can do. Notice that the TWO attachments work together.
> 
> Virginia


KP wouldn't let me add the attachments to my original post...said I had waited too long. Here they are in this one.


----------



## flginny

ONE MORE TIME!! I can't believe I'm having so much trouble posting. HERE are the explanations of the yarn pictures. Please use them together. It really IS worth knowing! Even my engineer husband want to learn to do it!

1. Yarn from project goes under yarn from ball from left to right.
See yarn figure A.

2. Yarn from project that goes under yarn from ball NOW loops back over the yarn it has just gone under AND itself. See the loop on the right?
Figure B

3. Pull yarn through that loop. (It has now gone UNDER one and OVER two pieces of yarn. Now it goes back UNDER the same two it just came over and OVER the outside thread of the loop.) THROUGH the loop that has been formed. 


Dont pull this knot too tightly, because at this stage, it will pull off the other strand. See Figure D

Do exactly the same thing with the yarn from the ball. The video will show it to you. Figure D pink yarn has begun process.

When both knots have been tied correctly, there will probably be a length of yarn between them. Pull from both sources...the project and the ball..and the knots will slide together. Pull HARD! Trim the tails away and pull HARD again.

Dont pull the tails..Test from the source yarns!


Virginia


----------



## sandymac

Wow ,double wow, triple wow.I'm so impressed.


----------



## Redhatchris

flGinny, your #3 instruction for the Magic Knot is not the same as in the video.
I tried both ways and they both seem to work. I was apprehensive due to the warnings that "it had to be done correctly." I shared this knot with my knitting group. Thanks


----------



## tatty82

Just watched on youtube, that looks really good, i am going to give it a try, thanks for the info, x


----------



## linda09

flginny said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. I'll bite. What is the "Magic knot" and how do you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to practice. It has to be JUST so or the yarn will pull apart after you trim the tails, even if it seemed to hold while they were on. Done correctly, though, it will NOT come apart, no matter how hard you pull!
> 
> I had to sit with my pieces of yarn in front of the video and do it step by step with the video. THEN, when I thought I had it, I still had to practice, because if you do any step incorrectly, you're asking for a disaster.
> 
> It is well worth the trouble of learning for me...... and once you've got it, it really DOES hold!
> 
> Virginia
Click to expand...

Fantastic! Simple and quick.


----------



## Becsmom

Saw it, tried it, LOVED it!!!


----------



## Edith M

Just tried it and voile'! it works! Always something new to learn. Edith M


----------



## Kat Grau

Thanks everyone. Have watched the video and also followed the steps written above by flginny and have now learned successfully and can do this. Am so very happy. Thanks for this wonderful tip and notes from all.


----------



## La la patti

Very cool. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## ruth piercy

i would like to thank all you beautiful ladies for feed back on the magic knot as i do love it something new to me was the headphones for my computer as i have no sound thanks redhatchris for your info on that. happy knitting


----------



## Ronie

thank you so much for this post... I am knitting the socks from ____! If anything can go wrong it has or will I'm possitive.. I had to cut my yarn and tie it back together. I remembered that in the video it said that if you tie it correctly and trim the ends very close that when you pull on it, it won't come undone.. Ok I did that .. it was great.. then I came across a knot that was from the factory.. not thinking I cliped it short and when I got to the stitches where the knot was.. it had come undone.. I tried to fix it with out tinking it.. and then I thought I would knit around to it again and make it work... 
Well after reading this post I realize I have to tink it back and fix it correctly... now I just have to figure out how to do that since I'm doing 2 at a time socks...hmmm I'll figure it out.. tomorrow..


----------



## Kathleenangel

I love the magic knot. Used it on a prayer shawl which I washed when finished and was still in one piece. I think even without sound you can understand the video. Thank you so much flginny for your pictures and explanation. Printing them out as well as the picture as everytime I want to do this knot I have to go into my favorites and play it over again due to my ADHD.


----------



## gmasiddy

chrisdeitchley said:


> I, too, like the magic knot. I watched the video over and over and painstakingly drew diagrams to help me remember when I finally "Saw" what she is doing.... and I think it can be described in a simple manner:
> Imagine, for ease of description, you are joining a red yarn and a white yarn.
> 1. Take the end of the red yarn and tie it once AROUND the white yarn about 6 inches from the end of the white yarn. Pull tight.
> 2. Take the end of the white yarn and tie it AROUND the red yarn, again about 6 inches up. Pull tight.
> 3. REMEMBER: You are not tying the red and white yarns TOGETHER. You are tying one color AROUND the other.
> 4. Pull the strands of yarn attached to the knitting and the other attached to the new ball of yarn until the knots slide together tightly. Trim ends close to knots.


Your explanation is great. I did it right first try! Then I watched the video. It makes perfect sense after your explanation. That is wonderful to visualize something and to be able to put it into simple words. Thank you. I will keep your name for the next time I cannot quite see what is being described!


----------



## Urith

gmasiddy said:


> chrisdeitchley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I, too, like the magic knot. I watched the video over and over and painstakingly drew diagrams to help me remember when I finally "Saw" what she is doing.... and I think it can be described in a simple manner:
> Imagine, for ease of description, you are joining a red yarn and a white yarn.
> 1. Take the end of the red yarn and tie it once AROUND the white yarn about 6 inches from the end of the white yarn. Pull tight.
> 2. Take the end of the white yarn and tie it AROUND the red yarn, again about 6 inches up. Pull tight.
> 3. REMEMBER: You are not tying the red and white yarns TOGETHER. You are tying one color AROUND the other.
> 4. Pull the strands of yarn attached to the knitting and the other attached to the new ball of yarn until the knots slide together tightly. Trim ends close to knots.
> 
> 
> 
> Your explanation is great. I did it right first try! Then I watched the video. It makes perfect sense after your explanation. That is wonderful to visualize something and to be able to put it into simple words. Thank you. I will keep your name for the next time I cannot quite see what is being described!
Click to expand...

I have been using this knot for a long time, I posted it, and was so surprised to see it on utube, the knot stay's after washing, it's a good knot. here's the one I posted, I thought I'd made it up


----------



## fayby

Hi, yes, yes, yes the magic knot is great. Perhaps the knitting teacher has her own way of doing things but look what she is missing. I can't remember learning to knit, it is that long ago but I learn something new every day. 
fayby.


----------



## tired n' cranky

flginny said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. I'll bite. What is the "Magic knot" and how do you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to practice. It has to be JUST so or the yarn will pull apart after you trim the tails, even if it seemed to hold while they were on. Done correctly, though, it will NOT come apart, no matter how hard you pull!
> 
> I had to sit with my pieces of yarn in front of the video and do it step by step with the video. THEN, when I thought I had it, I still had to practice, because if you do any step incorrectly, you're asking for a disaster.
> 
> It is well worth the trouble of learning for me...... and once you've got it, it really DOES hold!
> 
> Virginia
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting the link, who knew! I'm gonna give it a try!


----------



## MiamiKnitter

Can I use the magic knot when I am changing colors at the beginning of a row? I can see using it when using the same yarn - but I'm doing rows of different colored yarns. Not sure how to get the knot to "slip" to the right place when beginning the row. Am I explaining myself??


----------



## fayby

Hi,when I change colours at the end of a row I usually weave the yarn just finished along the row for about six stitches then I weave the new colour along the back of the work when I get to that end again. Work a couple of rows to lock in the ends and trim the tails.fayby


----------



## MiamiKnitter

Good idea. Thank you. I like doing it right away instead of waiting until you have a gazillion ends to weave in.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah

I use the magic knot ONLY with yarns that do not radically change size in the washing machine. I had a lovely top down Kangaroo Pouch sweater finished in time to mail as a Christmas gift to my niece. Since it was Superwash Wool in a light pink, I decided to wash it. When it came out of the machine there was a gaping hole where every knot had been tied. 
I had just barely enough time to totally rip it out and re-knit, this time using a more stable yarn join.

Now I use Magic Knot only when I am sure this won't happen: non - Superwash wool, heavy cottons, and done acrylic.


----------



## Redhatchris

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I use the magic knot ONLY with yarns that do not radically change size in the washing machine. I had a lovely top down Kangaroo Pouch sweater finished in time to mail as a Christmas gift to my niece. Since it was Superwash Wool in a light pink, I decided to wash it. When it came out of the machine there was a gaping hole where every knot had been tied.
> I had just barely enough time to totally rip it out and re-knit, this time using a more stable yarn join.
> 
> Now I use Magic Knot only when I am sure this won't happen: non - Superwash wool, heavy cottons, and done acrylic.


Magic knot is not good on slippery silky yarns from my experience.


----------



## BettyWade

How would you use the magic knot to join a new color in a striped scarf? How would you get the knot to end up right next to the needle so the new color will be the first stitch knitted?


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah

The magic knot DOES come completely undone in the wash....if used with Superwash wool. Ask me how I know &#128576;


----------



## MissMagnolia

Too cool and so easy. Thank you for shearing this.


----------



## MissMagnolia

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> The magic knot DOES come completely undone in the wash....if used with Superwash wool. Ask me how I know 🙀


Deborah,
I just read your post. Is there another knot to use?


----------



## MASHEPP

I have used this knot for quite a while and have never had one come apart in the wash. It does not work well if the yarn is slippery. I tried putting just a drop of fray check on the knot in slippery yarn and it was still invisible and the knot held. Great invention!


----------



## rosemary423

I just found this and I have been looking for 2 days for this color change for yarns thank you so very much I love it.God bless you and keep on sharing your work.


----------

